# [Exterior Detail] - Porsche Boxster - 2000



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I bring to you another report, of an Exterior Detail to a Porsche Boxster. This one had a rough life.

This car was bought in second hand. The present owner confessed that I didn't like to wash the car because of his state. Swirls, deep scratches, when the sunlight reflects it was a pain to look at him.

Let's see some pictures, after the wash and clay, this was is real state.























































I took some readings, the values where medium...



















The bonnet, resprayed, had the higger values.










I began the paint correction.

Some "before and after" pictures.









































































One _"action shot"_










And some "50-50" pictures.





































The site mirror was without clearcoat.










There was no solution, beside respray the mirror. So I made some experiences. I tried to apply clearcote manualy, sand and polish.

The result was not 100%, but for an experience came out well. It could be a cheap solution in the future.










Cleaning some hide areas.



















Wheels cleaned and sealed. Wheel archers cleaned and protected. At the end the wheels were assembled with the torque specified on the owners manual (130nm).




























I moved to the exhaust, and I achieved great results!



















Washed again, time to protect the paint. 2 layers of Z5 Pro, Z6 between layers and Z8 to finish.

Windows sealed with Carlack, soft top with Renovo, lights, rubber/trim and tires protected.

At the end, inside the garage, this was his look.




































































































Outside, with sun and a few clouds, he was like this:
































































Not to much sun pics, it was not possible. At the second picture, it looks a holo but is only a cloud.



















Another more pictures.























































And back to the garage. With this one I say farewell....


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks amazing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

JBirchy said:


> Looks amazing! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks for the comment!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Now that was a nice write up with just the right amount of pictures. Well done


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

streaky said:


> Now that was a nice write up with just the right amount of pictures. Well done


Thanks!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work ,realy nice write up mate :thumb: 

mike


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Swell.gr said:


> Great work ,realy nice write up mate :thumb:
> 
> mike


Thanks Mike!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job there mate.


Thanks mate!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Top job there Bruno :thumb:

Mario


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Eurogloss said:


> Top job there Bruno :thumb:
> 
> Mario


Thanks Mario!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Stunning! :thumb:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

matt_83 said:


> Stunning! :thumb:


Thanks!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Cracking job..


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

tonyy said:


> Cracking job..


Thanks mate.


----------

